# Ahh I love it! Pocket Camp looks great!



## CaramelCookie (Oct 24, 2017)

What did you think?? I want it now!!


----------



## kayleee (Oct 24, 2017)

It looks so cute! I’m in love


----------



## CaramelCookie (Oct 24, 2017)

Me too!! I loved that the trailer is also self-aware, that fishing part, lol
The customization! New characters! Friendship levels! This november!! Ahhh I can't!!


----------



## mitfy (Oct 24, 2017)

im so excited!!!! it looks so much better than i could’ve anticipated or imagined. it’s so cute aaaaa i cant wait


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Kinda disappointed it wasn't a full blown Animal Crossing game, but it's better than nothing.
Movement is a bit robotic sometimes... And leaf tickets are probably just money grabbers for those who aren't patient enough.

Otherwise, it could turn into a really nice game! Can't wait to try it out next month


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 24, 2017)

I love it!

When it first started, I was a little disappointed because I thought that it was just going to be HHD for mobile. But as it went on and they revealed all the other features, I got excited. It looks like such a cute little game. I can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## Sundance99 (Oct 24, 2017)

I will be playing this game.  Well worth the wait!


----------



## CaramelCookie (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes, me too! At the beginning I thought it was a fusion of Harvey's campground and HHD! Happy to know it's not~
I was very happy to see Isabelle and Cyrus and other characters too, since in HHD you rarely, if ever, see any NPC other than Lottie &Co... didn't see them around, by the way!
Either way, I wonder if the animals that will appear and ask for favors are random?


----------



## bcmii (Oct 24, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Kinda disappointed it wasn't a full blown Animal Crossing game, but it's better than nothing.
> Movement is a bit robotic sometimes... And leaf tickets are probably just money grabbers for those who aren't patient enough.
> 
> Otherwise, it could turn into a really nice game! Can't wait to try it out next month



Yep! But I am sorry, but I already knew that it wasn't going to be a full blown Animal Crossing game, nor wanted it to be. The main reason being that if that happened, I was afraid everyone would ditch New Leaf for that game, and I would be alone on this forum still playing New Leaf  BUT. . . I am really happy with what we got!


----------



## mitfy (Oct 24, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Kinda disappointed it wasn't a full blown Animal Crossing game, but it's better than nothing.
> Movement is a bit robotic sometimes... And leaf tickets are probably just money grabbers for those who aren't patient enough.
> 
> Otherwise, it could turn into a really nice game! Can't wait to try it out next month


yeah i seriously doubt it’d be a full blown game. i love what we got though!!

also, i wonder about the friend thing. apparently people will just show up? is that like, random like in mario run or is it like, local? kind of like streetpass?


----------



## Cloudkitty (Oct 24, 2017)

Yeah, I'm all in.  Is it late November yet?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 24, 2017)

I had a heart attack when they showed that big fishing net, that'd definitely make life alot easier.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 24, 2017)

Isn't movmemt always robotic in A/C games and from what I could understand it dishes out leaf tickets like no one's business. Not to mention you can probably earn rewards from my nintendo to buy leaf tickets like you can for mario run, FE, and miitomo. Also if you ask me it is a full blown animal crossing game minus real time multiplayer. (Something I have even been able to use in A.C. since Wii launch.)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 25, 2017)

^^^^^^^
jeez, no need to be harsh.

You should have known its an early release, so ofc there would be people complaining about the release. I'm obviously going to try it out myself, see how it goes, and give my honest opinion about it.

I was going off a fricking direct, okay?
And it won't be a full month 'till it releases...


----------



## Napoleonic (Oct 25, 2017)

It looks almost exactly like what I wanted! The only downsides is it seems like there's no real time multiplayer, or custom clothing patterns it seems.


----------



## squidpops (Oct 25, 2017)

It looks awesome! I'm super excited for it, and personally I like that it isn't the same as New Leaf or other games. It's a separate ac game (with a bit of familiarity) and that's so cool! I also like the fishing net aspect, if there's ever a update for new leaf I hope that's incorporated into it!


----------



## Thair (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm really looking forward to it! (Mainly because I'm desperate for any kind of new AC material by now...)
I hope character customisation will include skin colours and that I can get my beloved cabin series somehow haha. To be honest, late November can't come soon enough!


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 25, 2017)

ok im so conflicted it looks amazing but i also feel like its when u havent eaten in days and u finally eat something but its top ramen but it tastes amazing bc u havent eaten anything in days. thats this. but it does look amazing i have to say. salty we cant wifi thooooooo.....................&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384; i hope it connects to new leaf or something that would be kool too. november is THE month


----------



## Garrett (Oct 25, 2017)

I like the look of it. I wonder if it's a sneak peek into a Switch version with crafting, travelling to different areas in your RV and OK Motors.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah I'm pretty hyped. I'm glad they didn't just turn it into a happy home designer 2.0 because it gets old fast. It's cool they added in different areas and brang in friendship and favour elements that HHD was missing.


----------

